# itemized invoices



## arthur (Feb 7, 2012)

HAve you ever had customers who want itemized bills? We never really do that. But maybe we should accommodate this homeowner. They are kind of a pain, but not really out of the realm of expectations.,,,,,or are they?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No law says you have to.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

arthur said:


> HAve you ever had customers who want itemized bills? We never really do that. But maybe we should accommodate this homeowner. They are kind of a pain, but not really out of the realm of expectations.,,,,,or are they?


Depends on the working agreement Art

~CS~


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I wouldn't itemize because customer will never understand the risk associated with lump sum bidding.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

If you gave them a price up front and they agreed to it, then of course you don't have to. If you want them as a repeat customer you should consider doing it. 

Did you ask them what they are trying to ascertain? I would explain that there is additional work involved, and there will be additional charges to cover the work involved.

If it was T&M, then IMO, you should be itemizing the invoice.


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

If they want a itemized bill tell them you will have to charge them a extra for your time!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I itemize to a point by default. It's done on my iPad when giving the estimate:

Replace sub panel in garage- $600
Troubleshoot outside light- $99
Install 2 receptacles in attic- $475
Install fan in bedroom- $225

Under each one of those titles may be a bit more description spelling out exactly what I was going to do.

I don't break down into labor and material costs. I had a customer ask me to do that yesterday and I wrote them the following:


_"I understand you are looking for an hourly rate, but I am afraid that we simply don't charge like that. We price work by using a flat rate system. Pricing is calculated by software that figures the price of a job by taking the cost of each piece of material used for the job as well as the labor units involved with installing said material. There is no hourly breakdown, we do not charge by time. This benefits you as the customer since you know exactly what the job will cost upfront and you will never be asked to pay more, even if it takes longer to complete the job than originally estimated."_


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I itemize every bill except quotes. My accounting program does that and it is fast - probably faster than adding up invoices manually.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

*Itemizing bills*

I would itemize if customer agrees to do the job Time plus materials.
I'd also downshift & slow way down.

If the customer agreed to an up front quote , then starts questioning you
on your time ( because maybe you're really good and fast at what you do )
then my way of nipping that in the bud is to say ..." oh ..do you want to go
time plus materials instead of my upfront cost?..cause I can definitely
do that for you" ( acting all eager , chomping at the bit with that $$ gleam
in my eye )...I promise you they back down. They will never listen to
reason ...it's all about the wallet and after all , are you supposed to make
less money at what you do because your a seasoned efficient veteran who 
has mastered what you do for a living? I think not.


----------

